# Postmates: truly 24 hours delivery?



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I noticed that Postmates mentions on their site that they deliver 24 hours.

Is there really any demand between, let's say, 3 a.m to 9 a.m.? What are people ordering during those hours?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

College students ordering from whataburger here in Texas mostly I heard


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Taco bell. Sometimes sundries


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> College students ordering from whataburger here in Texas mostly I heard


Condoms?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> Condoms?


I think you replied to wrong message


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Must one order only thru vendors and restaurants listed on the app...or can one tell the driver via the to pick up something that's only available, let's say, thru the gas station's mini-mart?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Must one order only thru vendors and restaurants listed on the app...or can one tell the driver via the to pick up something that's only available, let's say, thru the gas station's mini-mart?


I have heard from any one place even craigslist if paid for


----------

